# Brinkley has gone to the Bridge



## Brinkleythegolden

Good evening. Unfortunately, due to undiagnosed pulmonary hemangiosarcoma that manifested itself in our sweet boy being unable to breathe, we had to send Brinkley to the Bridge last night, one day past his 5th birthday. We are totally devastated. He was fine on Friday and gone by last night. Cancer is SO evil!


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am so sorry for your loss.


Fly free Brinkley


----------



## cwag

Oh no, I am so sorry. It is terrifying that so many dogs are dying at 5 and 6 years old. His short life was filled with love.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

OMG, no words to say how sorry I am, so so sorry, I cant believe what I am reading right now. Our sweet Brinkley is gone, it cant be. Sending you hugs and prayers.


Run free sweet baby run strong, run fast. You will live in our hearts forever.


----------



## jennretz

I am so very sorry for your loss.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so very sorry..... 

Godspeed Brinkley


----------



## 1oldparson

I’m so sorry. I have no words, only tears. Praying for God’s comfort for you.


----------



## my4goldens

Oh no, another one gone too soon. I am so very very sorry.


----------



## turtle66

I am so sorry!

These are so sad news.

I can't believe how fast life changes.

Run free, Brinkley!!!

Heike

with (Turpal) Lilly


----------



## LynnC

I am so very sorry. Rest In Peace sweet Brinkley.


----------



## Cfl02

I am so sorry to hear this. It’s incredibly sad. Brinkley is beautiful. We just had to put our just turned 6 yr old Naia to sleep today with recently diagnosed hemangiosarcoma. It’s way too soon at this young age. I hope eventually we will find better ways to prevent, diagnose and treat this horrible disease. Thinking of you and your family.


----------



## HenryandOliver

Oh my goodness. My heart just stopped. I am so so sorry for your loss. If you look down a few posts below, you will see that we also lost our 5 year old a week ago (20 days past his 5th bday). Please feel free to message me if you want to chat. I feel your pain. It is unbearable at times. Rest in peace, sweet Brinkley.


----------



## HenryandOliver

I'm sorry to hear about Naia. I commented on your original post. This is so sad. We lost our Oliver (5 years old) a week ago to the same cancer. It's devastating. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Chrislawrence8

I'm so sorry for you loss ? Prayers to you and your family!


----------



## Brave

No! I'm so sorry!!! This isn't fair!


----------



## ArchersMom

I'm sorry for you loss. That's so sudden


----------



## aesthetic

Oh no, I'm so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Ginams

I am so incredibly sorry for your loss. May your memories and all your love for your sweet boy carry you through the days and weeks ahead. 

God speed Brinkley


----------



## sophieanne

I am so sorry for the loss of your very handsome *Brinkley. I pray that your wonderful memories will see you through this difficult time.*


----------



## hotel4dogs

There are no words.


----------



## Wendy427

I am so sorry for your loss of dear Brinkley.


----------



## sdain31y

Also sorry for your loss.


----------



## swishywagga

So very sorry for your loss. My heart breaks for you. Run free at the bridge beautiful Brinkers, my Barnaby will take care of you x


----------



## Lbiv

We had to put Rocco down bc of hemangiosarcoma in May and he was only 6. Totally devastating. Comes out of nowhere. We had many plans for the next few years, he was my buddy. My love. I still cry just thinking of him. Doesn’t make any sense... no time to prepare... I’m so so sorry but know I understand how you feel.


----------



## brianne

I'm sitting here in shock at the awful news of your handsome Brinkley. 5 years old!! Hemangiosarcoma is such an evil, devastating disease. 20 years ago I lost my heart and soul girl to this rotten cancer and I can't believe that more progress hasn't been made to treat it. 

Just so sad for you. Sending prayers for comfort for you and your family.


----------



## solinvictus

I am so sorry for your loss of Brinkley. May you find comfort in all your loving memories as you grieve for your boy.


----------



## rabernet

I am so sorry for your loss. How devastating, I hate this disease!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Thank you, everyone.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

This is such sad news. Words cannot express how sorry I am to hear this.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

I am so very sorry! So young to have had this happen. He was such a well loved boy and my heart breaks for you


----------



## ceegee

I'm very sorry - it's so devastating to lose them this way. Kind thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Rob's GRs

So sorry to read this. So many types of cancers seem to take our dogs from us way too soon.


----------



## tikiandme

So unbelievably unfair!.....Hard to find words..........


----------



## HopeMakes5

No words...so incredibly sorry for your loss of handsome Brinkley. Prayers for you.


----------



## Rundlemtn

:crying: I can't believe it! I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## nolefan

I'm absolutely floored at finding this out. "I'm sorry" doesn't begin to cover the range of emotions. It always take me a minute to remember that you were originally "FozziesMom" on this forum and so I often think of Fozzie and then I think of Brinkley as a crazy new puppy. My heart goes out to you at the unfairness and pain in losing him in his prime. My heart goes out to you and your family. Please know I'm thinking of you and praying for peace for you.


----------



## KKaren

I am so so sorry to read this. Brinkley, sweet boy, run free now... without pain... it's way too soon. I am heartbroken for you and your family. Will be keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Buddy's mom forever said:


> OMG, no words to say how sorry I am, so so sorry, I cant believe what I am reading right now. Our sweet Brinkley is gone, it cant be. Sending you hugs and prayers.
> 
> 
> Run free sweet baby run strong, run fast. You will live in our hearts forever.


Thanks, Velinka. I know you understand.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Cfl02 said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. It’s incredibly sad. Brinkley is beautiful. We just had to put our just turned 6 yr old Naia to sleep today with recently diagnosed hemangiosarcoma. It’s way too soon at this young age. I hope eventually we will find better ways to prevent, diagnose and treat this horrible disease. Thinking of you and your family.



I'm so sorry for your loss as well. It's awful.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

swishywagga said:


> So very sorry for your loss. My heart breaks for you. Run free at the bridge beautiful Brinkers, my Barnaby will take care of you x


Thanks, Swishy.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Joanne & Asia said:


> I am so very sorry! So young to have had this happen. He was such a well loved boy and my heart breaks for you


Thanks, Joanne.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

nolefan said:


> I'm absolutely floored at finding this out. "I'm sorry" doesn't begin to cover the range of emotions. It always take me a minute to remember that you were originally "FozziesMom" on this forum and so I often think of Fozzie and then I think of Brinkley as a crazy new puppy. My heart goes out to you at the unfairness and pain in losing him in his prime. My heart goes out to you and your family. Please know I'm thinking of you and praying for peace for you.


Thanks, Kristy. We are lost.


----------



## GoldenDude

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## dlmrun2002

That is the 2nd young Golden to slip away way too fast and way too young this week. I can't imagine your loss at such a young age but I do understand the loss of a Golden having been there 3x with mature dogs. I am so sorry you had to say goodbye and hope time helps you feel better soon. May Brinkley's great memories and love he spread your way help smooth out this loss you feel.

Godspeed to Brinkley

dlm ny country


----------



## smcguirt

So sorry for your loss.









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Neeko13

When I opened up the forum today, I was devastated...my heart hurts for you and your family....it's never easy, but 5 is way too young...you will be in my thoughts and prayers...I have no other words, but I'm so sorry..... XOXO


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Neeko13 said:


> When I opened up the forum today, I was devastated...my heart hurts for you and your family....it's never easy, but 5 is way too young...you will be in my thoughts and prayers...I have no other words, but I'm so sorry..... XOXO


Thank you, Nancie. Hug your boys for me.


----------



## Rusty9294

I am sorry for your loss. I hope you find quiet moments each day when your memories of Brinkley fill your heart and bring you peace. Sending you strength for the coming days and weeks.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Brinkleythegolden said:


> Thanks, Velinka. I know you understand.


My dear friend Monica, yes I do understand. 

We grieved together for our boys lost in the past, we cried together and shared memories. Then we went together thru the puppyhood, looking forward to many more years with our pups, to share laughs and pictures. I keep coming on the forum hoping this thread isn’t here and it was all just bad dream and it never happened. How can it be, he was so young, happy and loved so much. I just can’t understand how that evil thing can take from us our beautiful ones so fast. 

Thinking of you and your family, sending love and hugs.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Buddy's mom forever said:


> My dear friend Monica, yes I do understand.
> 
> We grieved together for our boys lost in the past, we cried together and shared memories. Then we went together thru the puppyhood, looking forward to many more years with our pups, to share laughs and pictures. I keep coming on the forum hoping this thread isn’t here and it was all just bad dream and it never happened. How can it be, he was so young, happy and loved so much. I just can’t understand how that evil thing can take from us our beautiful ones so fast.
> 
> Thinking of you and your family, sending love and hugs.


I couldn't have said it better myself. It's just incomprehensible. My heart is broken. Thank you for thinking of us. It's been a rough few days.:crying:


----------



## PrincessDaisy

I have no adequate words to offer. But I understand and feel your deep sorrow and loss. Raising prayers.


Max (the human, not the canine)


----------



## gdgli

Very sorry to hear this.


----------



## murphy1

So sorry to read of your loss. Loosing your pal at such a young age and so quickly is so painful, I lost my beloved Shamus at 6 yrs old. If you believe as I do, you will be together again one day.


----------



## dborgers

Awwwwwwwwwww. I am SO sorry to read this devastating news.  

Hugs from Nashville.


----------



## swishywagga

Sending more hugs, I'm just so sad about Brinkers x


----------



## Sweet Girl

I am so, so sorry. What a heartbreaking loss.


----------



## SandyK

OMG! I have not been here for a while and I am just so shocked and saddened to read about Brinkley. I am so very sorry...he was way to young!! He will live in your heart forever! My thoughts are with you...take care of yourself. RIP sweet Brinkley.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

swishywagga said:


> Sending more hugs, I'm just so sad about Brinkers x


Me too, Swishy, me too!:crying::crying:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sweet Girl said:


> I am so, so sorry. What a heartbreaking loss.


We really don't know how to process this.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

SandyK said:


> OMG! I have not been here for a while and I am just so shocked and saddened to read about Brinkley. I am so very sorry...he was way to young!! He will live in your heart forever! My thoughts are with you...take care of yourself. RIP sweet Brinkley.


Thank you. We are lost.


----------



## Claireybelle

I am so very sorry to hear your sad news.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Brinkleythegolden said:


> We really don't know how to process this.



I understand that. What a sad shock. In some ways, I think it can be easier if your dog has a long illness, because somewhere in your psyche, you know where it is going to lead (though, it sure doesn't make the loss any less devastating). But when you lose a healthy dog in an instant, well, I just can't even imagine. Total shock at first, I imagine. Do you have someone you can talk to about it? Once you are ready, sometimes all it takes is one good friend. But there are also more and more pet loss support groups around, or therapists who specialize in loss. But let yourself grieve. You lost a family member. It is a deep loss. I am so sorry.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sweet Girl said:


> I understand that. What a sad shock. In some ways, I think it can be easier if your dog has a long illness, because somewhere in your psyche, you know where it is going to lead (though, it sure doesn't make the loss any less devastating). But when you lose a healthy dog in an instant, well, I just can't even imagine. Total shock at first, I imagine. Do you have someone you can talk to about it? Once you are ready, sometimes all it takes is one good friend. But there are also more and more pet loss support groups around, or therapists who specialize in loss. But let yourself grieve. You lost a family member. It is a deep loss. I am so sorry.


Actually Danny(Danny Borgers, Andy and Rudy's dad) called me last night and we had a very nice conversation. He felt so bad he wanted to reach out. My husband and I talked to him for 45 minutes. He's a good guy. It really did help.


----------



## swishywagga

Brinkleythegolden said:


> Actually Danny(Danny Borgers, Andy and Rudy's dad) called me last night and we had a very nice conversation. He felt so bad he wanted to reach out. My husband and I talked to him for 45 minutes. He's a good guy. It really did help.


That is so nice, what a kind thing to do!.


----------



## Ginams

I’ve been thinking of you and Brinkley often. Continued virtual hugs and prayers for you and yours.


----------



## Karen519

*Brinkley*

When I read about Brinkley, it seemed so unreal. To say I'm sorry seems so inadequate! My Smooch, Snobear, Mimi, and Gizmo will watch over him.


----------



## turtle66

I cannot get him out of my mind, too.

I cannot imaging what you're going through.

He is missed.

Heike


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Karen519 said:


> When I read about Brinkley, it seemed so unreal. To say I'm sorry seems so inadequate! My Smooch, Snobear, Mimi, and Gizmo will watch over him.


Thanks, Karen. I appreciate it.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

turtle66 said:


> I cannot get him out of my mind, too.
> 
> I cannot imaging what you're going through.
> 
> He is missed.
> 
> Heike


Mostly sadness and anger at this point. He should still be here!


----------



## turtle66

> Mostly sadness and anger at this point. He should still be here!


Agreed! He should!
So hard to grasp how hard life can be. Well, and death for that matter.

He will be missed!

Heike...


----------



## Sweet Girl

Brinkleythegolden said:


> Actually Danny(Danny Borgers, Andy and Rudy's dad) called me last night and we had a very nice conversation. He felt so bad he wanted to reach out. My husband and I talked to him for 45 minutes. He's a good guy. It really did help.



Danny is indeed a very kind and caring soul. And he knows what the loss of a dear dog friend is. That was so nice of him to reach out. I'm glad it helped you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Brinkleythegolden said:


> Actually Danny(Danny Borgers, Andy and Rudy's dad) called me last night and we had a very nice conversation. He felt so bad he wanted to reach out. My husband and I talked to him for 45 minutes. He's a good guy. It really did help.


Danny is nice guy, I am glad you had the conversation with him and it helped you. 


Every time I set my eyes on Charlie (which is all time I am home) I feel lump in my throat thinking of you guys. I am one of those who believe when things happen there is a reason for it. But in this case only what I can think of is - really???


Thinking of you, sending love and hugs.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Danny is nice guy, I am glad you had the conversation with him and it helped you.
> 
> 
> Every time I set my eyes on Charlie (which is all time I am home) I feel lump in my throat thinking of you guys. I am one of those who believe when things happen there is a reason for it. But in this case only what I can think of is - really???
> D
> 
> Thinking of you, sending love and hugs.


Thank you. We can't make any sense of it either. It just hurts.:crying:


----------



## goldensmum

Am so sorry to be reading this. Your special boy has gone far too young. Treasure his memory and try and remember the happier times you had together (I know easier said than done)

I'm Still Here 
Friend, please don't mourn for me I'm still here, though you don't see. I'm right by your side each night and day and within your heart I long to stay. My body is gone but I'm always near. I'm everything you feel, see or hear. My spirit is free, but I'll never depart as long as you keep me alive in your heart. I'll never wander out of your sight- I'm the brightest star on a summer night. I'll never be beyond your reach- I'm the warm moist sand when you're at the beach. I'm the colorful leaves when fall comes around and the pure white snow that blankets the ground. I'm the beautiful flowers of which you're so fond, The clear cool water in a quiet pond. I'm the first bright blossom you'll see in the spring, The first warm raindrop that April will bring. I'm the first ray of light when the sun starts to shine, and you'll see that the face in the moon is mine. When you start thinking there's no one to love you, you can talk to me through the Lord above you. I'll whisper my answer through the leaves on the trees, and you'll feel my presence in the soft summer breeze. I'm the hot salty tears that flow when you weep and the beautiful dreams that come while you sleep. I'm the smile you see on a baby's face. Just look for me, friend, I'm everyplace! Author Unknown

Run free and fast Brinkley and sleep softly


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of you, sending love and hugs.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Thank you.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He is home.


----------



## Rusty9294

I hope having Brinkley's ashes with you brings you comfort.


----------



## jennretz

So so sorry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Beautiful, I hope having his ashes will bring you comfort. 
It's a long journey to find peace and for your heart to heal.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

It is just so unreal, sending you love, peace and hugs my friend.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Beautiful, I hope having his ashes will bring you comfort.
> It's a long journey to find peace and for your heart to heal.


It sure is. He was just too young and full of life. :crying:


----------



## sophieanne

Brinkleythegolden said:


> It sure is. He was just too young and full of life. :crying:


 And remembering that is what's going to help you through this..how full of life he was and how much joy he brought and how much he loved you and you loved him. I'm praying for peace and comfort for you.


----------



## SandyK

Glad Brinkley is home with you. I hope it brings you comfort in knowing he is there. Thinking of you with a heavy heart and tears as you miss him!


----------



## swishywagga

Monica, I'm glad precious Brinkley is home where he belongs. My heart is still breaking, sending you a hug x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

swishywagga said:


> Monica, I'm glad precious Brinkley is home where he belongs. My heart is still breaking, sending you a hug x


Thanks, Nicky. It sure was tough seeing his buddy Wilbur last night. His family is very sad also. They loved Brinkley.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I know how tough is seeing their friends, hurts so much. My Buddy had a friend from puppyhood, a small dog only week older than my Bud. They met when they were the same size. We used to walk together every day for 9 years. He is still around, turned 16 in November last year and my Bud didn't even make to 10. My Charlie was over a year old when I felt strong enough to meet him and his mom and walk together for short time. 

I feel your pain like my own, sending hugs and love.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Well, this will probably be my last post for awhile. Here is the video that Danny did for us. It's a wonderful tribute to our boy.:crying:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Beautiful tribute to Brinkley, very nice of Danny to put it together for you. 
Hope all the beautiful memories will bring you peace and comfort in the days ahead.


----------



## Neeko13

Oh boy, the tears are flowing again...what an awesome tribute to an awesome dog...my heart hurts for you..... Please know you are in my prayers....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Neeko13 said:


> Oh boy, the tears are flowing again...what an awesome tribute to an awesome dog...my heart hurts for you..... Please know you are in my prayers....


Thanks, Nancie. Danny did an awesome job.


----------



## ryanf

I'm so sorry for your loss! It's alway so difficult to lose someone so loved! We are definitely thinking of you.

That was a really touching video. A great way to remember him!


----------



## LynnC

Such a beautiful tribute. Hope it brings you some comfort.


----------



## swishywagga

Beautiful video, I have to admit that I cried buckets!.


----------



## sophieanne

What a wonderful tribute to such a handsome boy...I need a good cry on a Monday morning..your video helped me with that..i wish you and your family peace and strength as you get through this horrible loss. I know your boy is at the bridge telling all his new friends about the wonderful family he left behind. But remember, when you least expect it, you'll feel his presence.


----------



## alphadude

So very sorry to hear about Brinkley. Another vibrant golden taken before their time. I truly despise that vile disease. Wishing you peace and strength to deal with the loss.


----------



## Ivyacres

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of Brinkley. I read this post through tears and cried during the beautiful tribute. Sending prayers your way during this difficult time.


----------



## azzure

So sorry you lost your boy. I lost my heart-dog Gus at age 7. Heartbreaking, and your beautiful tribute made me cry for our losses.


----------



## Zeke1

Brinkleythegolden said:


> Good evening. Unfortunately, due to undiagnosed pulmonary hemangiosarcoma that manifested itself in our sweet boy being unable to breathe, we had to send Brinkley to the Bridge last night, one day past his 5th birthday. We are totally devastated. He was fine on Friday and gone by last night. Cancer is SO evil!




God bless- so sorry for the loss of ur furbaby


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Brinkley*

I am SO SORRY to read about Brinkley! I remember him well.
My Smooch and Snobear will romp with him at the Bridge!!


----------



## Zeke1

Brinkleythegolden said:


> Good evening. Unfortunately, due to undiagnosed pulmonary hemangiosarcoma that manifested itself in our sweet boy being unable to breathe, we had to send Brinkley to the Bridge last night, one day past his 5th birthday. We are totally devastated. He was fine on Friday and gone by last night. Cancer is SO evil!




[emoji252][emoji252][emoji22] so sorry for ur loss- God bless


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Zeke1 said:


> [emoji252][emoji252][emoji22] so sorry for ur loss- God bless
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. We are still reeling from this loss. It just seems so unreal.


----------



## Zeke1

Brinkleythegolden said:


> Thank you. We are still reeling from this loss. It just seems so unreal.




Yes it will for a while I’m so sorry you’re going through this. They are our little for babies forever. They will always have a piece of our heart with them when they go[emoji252][emoji8]- praying for God to ease your pain...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabbysmom29

I an so very very sorry


----------



## goldy1

Sending hugs your way. Losing Brinkley so young - not fair. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

goldy1 said:


> Sending hugs your way. Losing Brinkley so young - not fair. I'm so sorry.


I think that has been the worst part of the whole thing-he was still a baby.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I was feeling very melancholy today and I couldn't figure out why. Then it hit me. We lost Brinkley 4 months ago today. I can't even believe it's been that long already. We still miss him horribly. I did stumble upon his puppy thread on here and went through the whole thing. It made me smile-he sure was a cute little guy.


----------



## swishywagga

I think of sweet Brinkley often, he wouldn't want you to be sad. I'm glad you were looking at his puppy thread and it gave you a smile, I can't imagine losing a dog so young but I do that they all leave a pawprint in our hearts and their golden smiles and loveliness live on forever. I hope you'll eventually have another golden boy, I'm sure Brinkley would approve. Sending you a hug x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

swishywagga said:


> I think of sweet Brinkley often, he wouldn't want you to be sad. I'm glad you were looking at his puppy thread and it gave you a smile, I can't imagine losing a dog so young but I do that they all leave a pawprint in our hearts and their golden smiles and loveliness live on forever. I hope you'll eventually have another golden boy, I'm sure Brinkley would approve. Sending you a hug x


Thanks, Swishy. I know you can relate. We are planning on a new one next year, hopefully.


----------



## swishywagga

Brinkleythegolden said:


> Thanks, Swishy. I know you can relate. We are planning on a new one next year, hopefully.


That's so great, I'm so happy to hear that!.


----------

